# Kroatien-Urlaub



## jobulena (25. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr da!
Ich fahre Mitte Juni nach Kroatien, genauer gesagt auf die Insel Rab  :g .
Nachdem ich das erste Mal im Ausland angle #: , suche ich Eure Hilfe. 
Welche  #w  gibt es da, und wie sind diese zu fangen (welche Rute, welche Rolle, welche Schnur und welchen Köder?
Bitte helft mir weiter. Ich bin für jeden noch so kleinen Tip dankbar.


----------



## wildbootsman (26. April 2004)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

Im Sommer in Kroatien Fische zu Angeln ist leider nicht sehr Erfolg versprechend? Mit Pose kannst Du kleine Fische fangen und das wars. 

Köder: Mehlteig, Weissbrot, Wasserschnecken, Wasserkrebse, mit dem Boot auch mal ein blanker Hacken (Brassen)

Wildi


----------



## Nick_A (27. April 2004)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

Hi Jobulena #h

doch, doch...man kann auch im Sommer in Kroatien angeln UND fangen !!!  :m

Schau mal diesen Thread (KLICK) hier an.

Ausserdem noch diesen hier ! 

Und hier 

Viele Grüsse und viel Spass/ Erfolg #h
Robert


----------



## jobulena (29. April 2004)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

Gibt es ja nicht, dass nicht mehr von Euch wissen, ob, welche und wie man Fische im Juni in Kroatien (Rab) angelt.
Bitte helft mir weiter. DANKE !!!


----------



## dany345 (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

hi leute ich fahre jedes jahr nach rab da mein opa dort ein haus hat. ich fahre pfingsten und die sommer ferien und gehe immer abends zum angeln da in der demmerung die raubfische aktief werden und auf jagd gehen....#6 
ich angle immer mit weisbrot und nehme nur das innere des brotes ohne rinde,tip nicht mit leitungswasser zum teig kneten sondern mit dem meeres wasser.noch ein tip angle  immer dort wo viele algen am ufer sin da sind die großen fische drin ferschdeckt.mit kallermarie am hacken gehe ich auf grundangeln da fangst du immer was ich durchschnitt von 20 bis 40 cm...#r mit pose und prot auf platfische sind auch im durchschnit von 20 cm.....tip ich bin immer dort in banjol beim restaurant vinko dort ist es am holtz schdeg am besten ok viel glück

mfg dany345


----------



## Onkel Petrus (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

Das Thema interessiert mich, war mal in Bulgarien am schwarzen Meer "Hochseeangeln" - naja. Aber diese Länder sind günstig - und wenn man angeln kann - was gibts SChöneres?


----------



## nico j. (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kroatien-Urlaub*

hey ich fahre dieses jahr im august nach kroatie nach funtana und wollte mal fragen welche fischarten sich dort aufhalten danke!


----------

